# Won't eat or drink, vomiting bile



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

My poor puppy. Surly woke me up in the middle of the night heaving, and she vomited just foam at that time. I cleaned up and when went back to sleep, and so far today she has vomited 3 more times, very yellow bile now. She won't eat or drink anything, and just wants to sleep. She looks so sad.  I called the emergency vet and they didn't think it was anything to worry about just yet, just told me to watch her, not to feed her for a while, and to keep her hydrated (which doesn't really work since she won't drink). I hate to take her in when they didn't think it was necessary, but my poor little girl. Would you bring her in today if she was your pup?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

how is a Vet going to diagnose a dog through a phone conversation? the Vet doesn't think it's anything to worry about just yet. do you think
it's a good idea to let your dog get to the point where it's something to worry about? take your dog to the Vet, asap. good luck.



surlys_mom said:


> My poor puppy. Surly woke me up in the middle of the night heaving, and she vomited just foam at that time. I cleaned up and when went back to sleep, and so far today she has vomited 3 more times, very yellow bile now. She won't eat or drink anything, and just wants to sleep. She looks so sad. :
> 
> >>>>>> ( I called the emergency vet and they didn't think it was anything to worry about just yet, <<<<<<
> 
> just told me to watch her, not to feed her for a while, and to keep her hydrated (which doesn't really work since she won't drink). I hate to take her in when they didn't think it was necessary, but my poor little girl. Would you bring her in today if she was your pup?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

If my dog is acting sick, I bring him in. If he's puking but acting normally, then I withhold food and watch him. If he's acting sick and I know why (the night he ate a ball of wasabi and was miserable and puked for 4 hours comes to mind), I just watch him, unless the reason he's sick is something dangerous (like if he ate something harmful vs. just eating something stupid).


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i don't know how much a ball of wasabi is but wasabi is very hot. i'm thinking he would have stopped eating before finishing it. i like wasabi
on cheese cake.



Hambonez said:


> If my dog is acting sick, I bring him in. If he's puking but acting normally, then I withhold food and watch him. If he's acting sick and I know why (the night he ate a ball of wasabi and was miserable and puked for 4 hours comes to mind), I just watch him, unless the reason he's sick is something dangerous (like if he ate something harmful vs. just eating something stupid).


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts. She did just drink some water so maybe she's on the mend. I think we'll take her in this evening if she hasn't improved. The vet on the phone wasn't trying to diagnose, but rather was expressing that it was highly probable that vomiting twice (at that point) was a minor, temporary GI issue.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

doggiepop said:


> i don't know how much a ball of wasabi is but wasabi is very hot. i'm thinking he would have stopped eating before finishing it. i like wasabi
> on cheese cake.


Basically the entire glob that comes with your sushi. We were eating on the back deck, Hamilton jumped in my friend's lap, and grabbed it off her plate and swallowed it whole. Bad news.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

for any dog of any age, there are tummy issues that resolve themselves.... Things I would also look for if they peeing and pooping in case of blockage getting lethargic and trying to vomit with no eating or drinking... more serious of a situation...


----------



## cma48 (Mar 30, 2014)

I remember when Odin had similar symptoms I took him to the e-vet. They couldn't find anything on the xrays so they believed he just ate something to upset his stomach. They also gave me some good tips on how to keep him hydrated since he wouldn't drink water. They said to try feeding him ice cubes; he ended up licking and eating them but still didn't drink water. They also said to give him some pedialyte. I ended up freezing up a tray of pedialyte/water mixture. He preferred the pedialyte over the reg. ice cubes. You should double check with your vet to see if pedialyte is ok. Hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for your comments. I'm very happy to report that she is drinking normally now, and though she doesn't want anything else just yet, she couldn't resist frosty paws. Cooking her some chicken and rice and the moment. And she hasn't vomited in about 4 hours.


----------

